# chrome trim top of door inside '67



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

I need to replace the chrome strip that butts up against the window on the inside driver door top, I keep finding the exterior side offered. This is distinct from the strip between the door panel insert and the steel section of upper door, I am talking about the horizontal trim that also seals the window on the inside. if no one offers this as a new replacement, at least I would like to know what to refer to it as, every time I search I get hits for OTHER chrome pieces... thanks so much.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Post a photo of it, please!


----------



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

*Here is a pic!*

Thanks for looking


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The "chrome trim" is actually the stainless bead part of the inner window fuzzy sealing strip. The window fuzzies are sold in reproduction form in several different versions. Been quite a few years since have installed a pair on a '66 or '67. The Repops brand is usually what I used.


----------



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

*thank you*

I will report back if I find it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

www.thepartsplaceinc.com has them, as do many other places.


----------

